# VIS body kit question



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

does anyone know if the VIS body kits are fibre glass or poly urethane


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Fiberglass.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

some are also polyfiberglass which are a bit more durable than traditional fiberglass


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

thanx, i just dont want to spend like 800 for a body kit and it being fibreglass it would prolly break easily..


----------

